# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  NW 122nd and May

## Pete

Plans have been submitted to demolish the small strip center on the NW corner of NW 122nd & May and build a CVS.

----------


## Pete

BTW, no real action on the old Homeland space at this same intersection.

No luck finding another grocer but have been approached by a couple of gyms.

----------


## Eddie1

Makes sense as there is a Walgreens 100 yards away on the other side of the street.

----------


## Pete

On a personal note, I was the leasing agent for that little center when it was first constructed in the 80's.

Many may remember Famous Amos cookies on that corner for years.   That franchise location was actually owned by former OK County DA Wes Lane.

----------


## stlokc

The existing little center is much more attractive than that CVS. Between the Walgreens, this CVS and the vacant Homeland, that intersection is going downhill which is amazing as you've got Northpark and Quail Creek at that intersection. I would hope for better at that intersection.

----------


## Pete

When the strip center behind this property was built in the late 70's / early 80's, it was very high-end.  Carriage Plaza I think was the name.

They had an expensive wedding store, a high-end gift shop and were in general really picky about their tenants.

Then it was sold and it all changed and really that intersection isn't as nice as it once was, even though the demographics around there are still great.  QC has definitely had a resurgence.

----------


## stlokc

You're right Pete. 
My parents live in Quail Creek and I've been going through that intersection literally my whole life. I know this general subject has been discussed in other threads, but when I went home for Thanksgiving I was surprised how shabby looking both North May and North Penn have become. Quail Creek is vibrant and nice and so I'm just surprised the commercial property owners from Hefner up to Memorial along May haven't updated and kept pace.

----------


## stlokc

Wasn't there a really high-end French restaurant in that Homeland center? I think so. Hard to imagine a nice non-chain restaurant selecting that center now.

----------


## bchris02

Most of the strip centers in that area were built in the 1980s and haven't been updated since.  The Homeland there failed not because its a bad location but because they didn't invest in it.  The Shoppes at Quail Springs and the new shopping center at 122nd and MacArthur are both positive steps forward, but for the most part the dilapidated commercial development up there is bringing down what otherwise could be a decent part of suburbia.  The two worst properties are the center where Crest is located at Hefner and Rockwell and the nearly abandoned strip center across from where the new Sprouts is going at 122nd and MacArthur.

In my opinion, this is where OKC really suffers from not having a dominant midrange grocer like Kroger or H-E-B.  These stores are not only above and beyond what is standard in most of OKC, but their investment in their stores helps keep aging centers viable.

----------


## Pete

I know Quail Creek has become pretty hot of late.

They spent a lot of money remodeling the clubhouse at the country club and I believe membership there is quite healthy and the golf course has been largely returned to the standards of the glory days of the 70's.

And I know a lot of the houses in there have been remodeled.  And home prices have gone up substantially just in the last 5 years or so.


That area deserves higher quality commercial development and this CVS isn't a step in the right direction.

----------


## bchris02

> That area deserves higher quality commercial development and this CVS isn't a step in the right direction.


I agree with this.  It would be better to just leave the strip center as is in my opinion.  I am guessing the existing CVS in the Homeland shopping center will be closing?

If so, I believe the time might be ripe to completely demolish that center and do a new development.  There is a lot of money in that area so its hard to believe commercial developers wouldn't see it as viable.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This will be great! I like how the parking is in the back.

----------


## Rivalyn

That's interesting, but I wonder where all the shops will go. I believe there's a dry cleaners on the far end and I love Sweetery Eatery (delicious chicken salad sandwich) and the Jamba Juice in there.

----------


## Pete

My understanding is this change isn't going to happen right away, as they have to wait for several leases to expire.

I don't think demolition is imminent.

----------


## rezman

Defense 


> On a personal note, I was the leasing agent for that little center when it was first constructed in the 80's.
> 
> Many may remember Famous Amos cookies on that corner for years.   That franchise location was actually owned by former OK County DA Wes Lane.


Back then I was working for a painting crew on homes in Val Verde, Bocage, Summerfield, Summer Meadows and we used to stop in Famous Amos's  from time to time. They were pretty good as I recall.

----------


## bradh

I would love to live in QC.  

Pete...any updates on Hopscotch?  (I know I should post this in the thread for it)

----------


## MagzOK

The CVS currently across the street is a dump.  I don't mind a new CVS going in on that corner as finally there will be something "new" which may spur the change at the intersection.  That Shell on the corner is ugly also.

----------


## bchris02

nm

----------


## Teo9969

Nothing wrong with CVS at that corner. Big names corner the market onwellcorners!!! (Pun definitely intended  :Wink: ).

The reason that commercial has fallen off and struggled is that there is not enough density to support it. This tends to be the problem with sprawl. A few centers pop up, and they serve the immediate neighbors, and they do fine. Several more centers pop up and dilute the dollars from the localized economy, forcing better businesses to move elsewhere and being replaced by lower quality businesses. 

The answer to this particular intersection is probably to completely level everything between 122nd/May/Indian Creek Blvd except for potentially the assisted living center and over time increase the density in the area. 1,000 units would be ideal here, both condos and apartments to keep a good mix. It would provide a shot in the arm for Northpark as well (who should also look into developing some of their surface into residential+structured parking). 

Believe it or not, the area defined above is not much smaller than the developed area of Deep Deuce. If you increase the density at the intersection it helps the viability of the commercial development in the entire area.

----------


## FourStarFitness

> BTW, no real action on the old Homeland space at this same intersection.
> 
> No luck finding another grocer but have been approached by a couple of gyms.


A small boot camp style gym is going in the shopping center in January.

----------


## Brett

The corner lot has been razed.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

^^yeah, I saw that today. Amazing the difference a week can make!

----------


## Bill Robertson

Whoa! What? I'm gonna have to drive by there tomorrow!

----------


## jbrown84

> Nothing wrong with CVS at that corner. Big names corner the market on…well…corners!!! (Pun definitely intended ).
> 
> The reason that commercial has fallen off and struggled is that there is not enough density to support it. This tends to be the problem with sprawl. A few centers pop up, and they serve the immediate neighbors, and they do fine. Several more centers pop up and dilute the dollars from the localized economy, forcing better businesses to move elsewhere and being replaced by lower quality businesses. 
> 
> The answer to this particular intersection is probably to completely level everything between 122nd/May/Indian Creek Blvd except for potentially the assisted living center and over time increase the density in the area. 1,000 units would be ideal here, both condos and apartments to keep a good mix. It would provide a shot in the arm for Northpark as well (who should also look into developing some of their surface into residential+structured parking). 
> 
> Believe it or not, the area defined above is not much smaller than the developed area of Deep Deuce. If you increase the density at the intersection it helps the viability of the commercial development in the entire area.


It's an excellent idea but they NIMBY types would freak out for sure.

----------


## Teo9969

> It's an excellent idea but they NIMBY types would freak out for sure.


No doubt, and that's exactly why it will continue it's long descent into mediocrity and irrelevance.

I know people don't like the "anti-Sprawl" rhetoric of people who are/consider themselves to be urbanists...but the reality is not so much that I'm anti-Sprawl (though I am)...it's that I have no reason to advocate for your sprawl instead of someone else's sprawl. Why should I support NOMA over PUNO (Putnam North @ 122nd/Rockwell)? 

But you know who will get my business in the future? Chisholm Creek...Because it's interesting and compelling and...dense.

----------


## Brett

The new CVS is quickly coming along. The physical structure is close to being complete.

----------


## Brett

Just curious if the new CVS has opened yet?

----------


## ljbab728

No, it's not open.

----------


## Pete

To build this new free-standing location, CVS moved out of the shopping center on the northeast corner of NW 122nd & May; the same center that has the huge former Homeland vacancy.

Dollar Tree will be taking the 8,700 SF space formerly occupied by CVS.

----------


## barrettd

> To build this new free-standing location, CVS moved out of the shopping center on the northeast corner of NW 122nd & May; the same center that has the huge former Homeland vacancy.
> 
> Dollar Tree will be taking the 8,700 SF space formerly occupied by CVS.


So, we'll have 2 Dollar Trees a mile from each other, or is the one at Hefner and May moving?

----------


## whorton

This seems to be a predictable situation.  First CVS will open with great guns. . .24 hour pharmacy, film development, balloons for the kiddies. . and then the pharmacy will close at 9pm. . Then the store will close at 9pm. . . . You have to ask yourself if you are really any better off?

----------


## Pete

Building permit application has been filed for this site for a small, multi-tenant retail center.  Has a drive-thru but not sure they have retained any tenants.

----------


## TheTravellers

Unbelievable that these pieces of crap keep popping up, while older strip malls nearby have empty spaces in them.  Not just specifically this one, but all over the city.

----------


## onthestrip

> Unbelievable that these pieces of crap keep popping up, while older strip malls nearby have empty spaces in them.  Not just specifically this one, but all over the city.


Sure, but what are we to do, not allow new retail space until x% of existing retail space within y distance is occupied? Theres no good way to go about this other than let someone take a risk and invest their money and keep the commerce bus moving.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Sure, but what are we to do, not allow new retail space until x% of existing retail space within y distance is occupied? Theres no good way to go about this other than let someone take a risk and invest their money and keep the commerce bus moving.


Yeah, I know we can't force people to do things like that, but I'm just wondering what the mindset of the developers that build these crappy things is, and the mindset of the people that want to occupy them?

I've seen *tons* of these new strips sit empty for months, so where's the revenue coming from to pay it off when they're that empty for that long?  And for the occupants, what makes the new places more attractive than the older ones?  Cheaper rent (not likely), better amenities (what amenities could be better in a new strip center, they're all just boxes with plumbing and electricity, no matter if they're new or old), better location (if the new one is just literally a block or two away from an older one), ...?

And BTW, you have the perfect username to reply to this.  :Smile:

----------


## Rover

> Sure, but what are we to do, not allow new retail space until x% of existing retail space within y distance is occupied? Theres no good way to go about this other than let someone take a risk and invest their money and keep the commerce bus moving.


The owners of the nearby centers with space can a) lower their price, b) improve the center's amenities and aesthetics, c) get a better leasing agent, d) sell to someone who will, or e) just live with the reduced income.  The market and the owners will decide.  Many of the old strip center owners have paid off the mortgage or have it financed/refinanced at very favorable terms (interest rates have stayed at historic lows, pumping up speculative commercial real estate) and are willing to live with reduced income rather than re-invest capital long term to stay competitive with new offerings.

----------


## Pete

Keep in mind that a very similar little retail center on the NW corner was recently demolished.

And on this site was a pretty shabby gas station.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Keep in mind that a very similar little retail center on the NW corner was recently demolished.
> 
> And on this site was a pretty shabby gas station.


Yeah, had forgotten about the strip that got demo-ed, we very rarely get any further north than 63rd now.  In this location, the new one may, kinda, sorta be justified, since there may not be any empty spots in the strip where Joey's is, or across May in the strip where Homeland used to be, or caddy-corner in the strip where City Bites and the liquor store is.

----------


## d-usa

4 spots, so Donuts/Nails/CBD and a mystery shop?

----------


## John

Could that curb cut on 122nd be any closer to May?!

EDIT: Looking at google maps, it's the same cut as is currently there, but still...

----------


## TheTravellers

> 4 spots, so Donuts/Nails/CBD and a mystery shop?


Little Caesar's/Mario's/Papa John's.

----------


## T. Jamison

> Keep in mind that a very similar little retail center on the NW corner was recently demolished.


I'm still upset about that. I ate at the Sweetery Eatery there all the time. They had amazing sandwiches and desserts. I pray it reopens one day, but it doesn't seem they will.

----------


## barrettd

> Keep in mind that a very similar little retail center on the NW corner was recently demolished.
> 
> And on this site was a pretty shabby gas station.


I feel like an empty lot is an improvement over that Circle K, so I'm interested to see what tenants will occupy this space.

----------


## Pete



----------


## Pete

Scooter's Coffee filled their building permit application for this location.

----------


## MikeLucky

> Scooter's Coffee filled their building permit application for this location.


Man, Scooters is ramping up all over the city.

----------


## barrettd

Nice! Glad to have another drive thru coffee option in the area. I had heard they considered Britton and May, as well, so I'm happy they're close.

----------


## Pete

Scooter's will go on the south end of this strip; the south window will be the drive-thru.

Unlike their other OKC locations, they will also have a small amount of indoor seatiing.

----------

